
Google reCaptacha 'impossible' to solve on Firefox, not so on Chrome - onetimemanytime
I use an ISP that apparently has has IPs blacklisted as fishy. Nothing I can do about that. But I have noticed that using Firefox I am greeted with many screens of reCaptcha even if i solve them correctly. When I give up and use Chrome, not logged and all cookies cleared, it works many times without having to fill in reCatcha at all. It&#x27;s not scientific but it has happened to me almost hundreds of times.<p>Anyone else noticing that using Chrome saves you from filling less reCaptcha ?
======
ocdtrekkie
Google has some sort of human detection that they don't disclose the workings
of beyond the little puzzles. I'm guessing that works better on Chrome.

[https://www.dailydot.com/debug/google-new-recaptcha-
system/](https://www.dailydot.com/debug/google-new-recaptcha-system/)

Personally, reCAPTCHA drives me crazy, and I've definitely noted it's been
worse since I stopped using or signing into Google products and services. I've
contacted several sites using it to ask them to remove it.

------
thecodingmonk
This also happens very frequently when I'm connected through a VPN. Must be
that the IP is blacklisted or something, but basically there's no way to go
past the captcha because it will keep showing images to validate forever.

------
justtopost
I ocassionally seem to get locked out of captcha. The images appear, but no
amount of selecting them makes it happy. It is infuriating. I end up usi g a
different service that eschews googles terrible captchas.

------
arayh
It might be a symptom of another issue altogether, such as Firefox blocking
some assets or communication.

I noticed that I can pass most instances of reCAPTCHA by randomly moving my
cursor across the page for 2-3 seconds before clicking on the checkbox.
Usually this lets me bypass the image captcha portion, assuming the reCAPTCHA
was not configured for additional security. This probably works on invisible
reCAPTCHA as well.

------
notriddle
I've had it happen in Tor browser, but that seems tied to the IP address,
since I can usually click "switch identity", solve one more CAPTCHA, then
it'll let me in.

------
codegladiator
I faced this too. I now tend to close the site if it presents a google
recaptcha.

Also gmail doesn't work nicely in firefox. Lot of lag/delay compared to
chrome.

------
Crontab
I can't help but wonder if this is a subtle way of making the lives of non-
Chrome users harder.

------
elvecinodeabajo
It happens so often to me that I'm not sure if I'm a human or a bot.

------
db48x
Yes, it's really terrible. I usually give up rather than bother trying to
solve it.

